# You've got questions, Ive got answers.



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I just became the recipiant of a 1991 factory service manual for 240s'. If you guys ever need anything, feel free to send me an IM or post up here. 

-Jake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol where'd u get that on ebay?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If you got answers then...

Why did kamikazee pilots wear helmets?


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

So that if their plane got shot up during the flight to their target, they wouldnt sustain lethal damage to the head caused by debris. Thus still being able to reach their intended target....

Next? 

Actually thats just a picture off ebay. Mine is actually a 91' and its new from the dealer.

-Jake


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how much did it cost ya?


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I actually got mine for free from a frined who wrecked his 240 

I called nissan and they dont have any more in stock. (the local dealer called his "go-to" guy)*shrug* On ebay it seems they go for about 40-60.


If you are an evolutionist...then the egg had to come first, because the final stage of evloution will always happen with a new birth.

Otherwise, the chicken came first...because it was just created...*poof*

-Jake


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Why do hondas think they can compete in the racing scene?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats a stupid question, you know they can compete... get ur head out of ur ass, and welcome to the real world


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

not to start anything, but they (hondas) can only compete when their equipped with drag slicks.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they can still compete


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

have you seen the hondas in the touring car races like the Speed World Challenge and USTCC? they're not running on slicks, just regular treaded tires that you can buy in a tire store.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *thats a stupid question, you know they can compete... get ur head out of ur ass, and welcome to the real world *


alright you know what d***h**d why dont you stop bein an @sshole and learn how to take a joke? You've had a retarded comment for everything i've said so far. Get off my @ss already!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

reality check buddy ur jokes are not funny and he has a FMS not a fucking i kno everything book say something constructive once in awhile and maybe i'll get off ur ass


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Nobody was even talkin to you in the first place. Mind your biz and get on with your life.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

way to come back on that one chump...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

THANKS!!!


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Now I know why this thread got locked last time.  

-Jake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey Bumpin240sx you know how you think i pick on you well....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Not that you pick on me, just that you have a comment for everything I say. And you cant really complain i've seen some of the jokes you try to make. Were very similar man.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

shut up! all of you!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol thats just wrong...


----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *lol thats just wrong... *


----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *Not that you pick on me, just that you have a comment for everything I say. And you cant really complain i've seen some of the jokes you try to make. Were very similar man. *


----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)




----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)




----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

Converted said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

wow...this thread didn't even stay on topic for one post. must be a new record.


----------

